# Basic Background Test Scape - Opinions?



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

I liked it. Does it have "swelling"? Where the music builds, then softens back down? I think that's inportant for building suspense and anticipation. Are you using a software to put it all together? I've been thinking about looking into something so i could "play".


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Sounds creepy!! Liked it.


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

not realy i try to keep the sound so that it can easily be looped without a noticable break. Yes i use a program called Acustica MP3 Mixer it alows me to mix multipul files by draging and droping them into a music "score". its very easy to do... the only trouble i have had in the past is finding source sounds to use.


----------



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

Sounds awesome! I've done some work as well...nothing I have online yet but I use an older program called Cool Edit 2000 which works like a 4 track recorder with tons of plug ins. I'll hook my guitar and keyboard to the computer and jam away. I've noticed I get my best haunted house work at night with low lighting and a few beers. Anyhow sounds awesome man let us know when you add the sound fx and upload another sample.

Mr. Maniacal


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Are you going to have the vocals from Doom in there as well?(monsters in the background) If so, I wouldn't mind a copy of it.


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

yes i will be useing some of the vochals from doom3 (not the original) but i won't be releaseing another copy of this file until november 1st... i was just provideing a taste of the file to get opinions.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Awesome sound file. Great job!!!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I find it creepy.....and I'm sitting in my office!!! In the Dark of Night...Right On!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You can check out my "Sounds" page here btw:

http://forbiddencrypts.com/index.html


Just enter the Crypt, and click on the headstone that says "Sounds". I have 3 webpages full of Halloween sounds.


----------

